# Minua kasvatti...



## Elvus

Is this sentence a correct translation of _I was raised by my mother and grandfather because my father didn't live with us_?

*Minua kasvatti äiti ja isoisä, koska isäni ei asunut kanssamme.  
*


----------



## Hakro

Elvus said:


> *Minua kasvattivat äiti(ni) ja isoisä(ni), koska isäni ei asunut kanssamme.
> *


The possessive suffixes are not absolutely necessary.


----------



## altazure

"I was raised" would translate better using the genitive object *minut*. The partitive object "minua" sounds more like "I was being raised"; the implication is that they might not have raised you all the way to adulthood.


----------



## Hakro

I'm sorry, Altazure, I can't agree. _"Minu*t* kasvattivat äitini ja isoisäni" _sounds to me like a total raising system where both mother and grandfather were attending all the time, day and night. Instead, _"Minu*a* kasvattivat äitini ja isoisäni" _means that I got help and advice sometimes from my mother, sometimes from my grandfather. But I'm not saying that you're wrong, because after all, this is only my opinion, this is how I understand different forms.


----------



## Elvus

Thanks a lot for your answers. One more thing - I was wondering if it wouldn't be too much trouble to ask you to check a ~400-word text. You see, I'm writing _elämäkerta_ for CIMO summer course application form.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> I'm sorry, Altazure, I can't agree. _"Minu*t* kasvattivat äitini ja isoisäni" _sounds to me like a total raising system where both mother and grandfather were attending all the time, day and night. Instead, _"Minu*a* kasvattivat äitini ja isoisäni" _means that I got help and advice sometimes from my mother, sometimes from my grandfather. But I'm not saying that you're wrong, because after all, this is only my opinion, this is how I understand different forms.



I'm just curious if you would have the same problem with _Minut kasvatti äitini_, where there's only one subject?


----------



## Hakro

Hi Gavril,

Right, if there's only one subject I would use the accusative case _minut_.

On the other hand, I could say that _"Äitini ja isoisäni kasvattivat minu*t* kommunistiksi / oikeistolaiseksi"_. If I say that _"Äitini ja isoisäni kasvattivat minu*a* kommunistiksi / oikeistolaiseksi"_ it (most probably) means that they didn't succeed.


----------



## sakvaka

*As the distinction between total and partial objects is such a wide issue, I've moved the remaining discussion to an earlier thread, namely here. Let's not make this veer too much away from the original poster's question.

Questions and comments about the thread structure or other things may be expressed to me by PM.*


----------

